# About.com- IBS and ValentineÂ’s Day



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Personally, I am not a big fan of Valentine's Day. As a psychologist I see too many single people experience unnecessary pain because they don't have "that special someone" at this particular time in their life. People who are in relationships often feel hurt and disappointed if their loved one doesn't come through for them in the way that they had hoped. Regardless of my personal view, Valentine's Day is a big deal, probably because it sells a lot of greeting cards, candy, and restaurant meals. However, I recognize that some of you may have a more sentimental spirit than I do and are wondering how to manage to enjoy some romance without your IBS acting up. Jules_GastroRD, a dietitian and blogger, has put up a nice post with some great advice for doing just that:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

